# How easy are girls on cruises?



## evan_42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Me and seven of my buddies are going on a cruise on March2-5 to Ensanada for the second half of one of our buddies bachelor parties. All but two of us are 21 and the others are 20. None of us are going for the shows of the food spicifically, we are all going to see how many times we can score if at all. and to see all the skin we can while taking pics (women of course). My question is how easy are the girls on cruises? Any advice or cool stories would be appriciated!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 22, 2007)

wow.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 22, 2007)

You'll get all the pussy you can handle ... just ignore the fact that all the women have blue hair, may have fucked your grandpa back when he was your age, bought Frank Sinatra records when they were new, and prolly voted for Ike and you might even enjoy it.


----------



## evan_42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hah!! A lot of people told me that! I'm not going on a Norwegian cruise line of a Disney cruise its actually Royal Carribean and its around spring break. My buddies travel agent told us from the beggining of March through August their would be plenty of girls our age.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 22, 2007)

Come on, the older ladies need some too


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Go to an old folks home- same crowd but easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2007)

With the right drugs, every girl is easy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 22, 2007)

evan_42 said:


> My buddies travel agent told us from the beggining of March through August their would be plenty of girls our age.



LMAO

Yeah, he wasn't just trying to make a sale or anything.


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> With the right drugs, every girl is easy.



How do you think Manic is so promiscuous?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 22, 2007)

This is lame.

The girls are only as easy as you are suave.  Present an aura of sex god and you'll get pussy.  Act like a fucking douchebag weenie and you'll be playing shuffleboard with the old people.

It's all in the game.  And my assumption is that since you posted this thread you'll be playing shuffleboard.

Bitch.


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> This is lame.
> 
> The girls are only as easy as you are suave.  Present an aura of sex god and you'll get pussy.  Act like a fucking douchebag weenie and you'll be playing shuffleboard with the old people.
> 
> ...



I bet BigDyl is a shuffleboard expert!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2007)

zombul said:


> I bet BigDyl is a shuffleboard expert!



How did you know about that?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

If you are talking to a girl only to fuck her, you probably won't get laid. Women can smell that from a mile away. Now if you look like Brad Pit, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

You join this forum to ask about girls on a cruise?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2007)

Problem Solved!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> This is lame.
> 
> The girls are only as easy as you are suave.  Present an aura of sex god and you'll get pussy.  Act like a fucking douchebag weenie and you'll be playing shuffleboard with the old people.
> 
> ...





What if you enjoy playing shuffleboard? Can you get pussy _AND _play shuffleboard?


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 22, 2007)

Check out this Cruise line you'll have a great time

http://www.atlantisevents.com/


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Check out this Cruise line you'll have a great time
> 
> http://www.atlantisevents.com/



I guess we now know that you prefer to 'lodge' in the stern....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Check out this Cruise line you'll have a great time
> 
> http://www.atlantisevents.com/


JesusfuckingHChrist they have an all gay cruise ship line?


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> JesusfuckingHChrist they have an all gay cruise ship line?



And Nacho was the only person that new anything about it. Is he try ing to tell us something?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2007)

Although, I did find this thread pathetic, friends of mine have mentioned a trip on a cruise.  Of course, they mentioned it for the sake of being ON A CRUISE, but the thought of getting some ass did come up.

Seems like an alright vacation, I just dont know which cruise line would be most likely to have people in my age bracket.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> What if you enjoy playing shuffleboard? Can you get pussy _AND _play shuffleboard?


I guess.  But that's just weird.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> If you are talking to a girl only to fuck her, you probably won't get laid. Women can smell that from a mile away. Now if you look like Brad Pit, it wouldn't matter.


 
Depends on how much of a hoe the chick is and how cocked she is. Then she'll probably wanna casual fuck just as much.


----------



## Mista (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You join this forum to ask about girls on a cruise?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Go to have a good time -despite if you get laid- and everything will likely work out. And if that doesn't work- and it sucks ass- jump ship.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2007)

If it's a Casino Cruise then you'll have a better chance of their being some hot chicks, but most likely you'll find middle-aged married women taking a cruise with their girlfriends away from their hubbies, then you'll find just marrieds and then some retirees....your best action might come from the employees like waitresses and bartender chicks.

I think your best chances would come around Spring Break when the college girls might be out...


----------



## evan_42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I guess the thread is pathetic. I originally joined in hopes of asking people real bodybuilding questions, but after seeing that no one puts thier real pictures up and all your lifting stats are as low as they are I decided to leave a thread About a cruise and leave the lifting questions up to people on another site where they actually show that they are bodybuilders.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2007)

evan_42 said:


> Well I guess the thread is pathetic. I originally joined in hopes of asking people real bodybuilding questions, but after seeing that no one puts their real pictures up and all your lifting stats are as low as they are I decided to leave a thread About a cruise and leave the lifting questions up to people on another site where they actually show that they are bodybuilders.


Your third post is a beauty.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2007)

evan_42 said:


> Well I guess the thread is pathetic. I originally joined in hopes of asking people real bodybuilding questions, but after seeing that no one puts thier *real pictures* up and all your lifting stats are as low as they are I decided to leave a thread About a cruise and leave the lifting questions up to people on another site where they actually show that they are bodybuilders.


This is me in the picture below, I am more into keeping in shape I inspire to be a fitness model...i'll leave the big muscles for the big boys.








PM me if you want the rest.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2007)

evan_42 said:


> Well I guess the thread is pathetic. I originally joined in hopes of asking people real bodybuilding questions, but after seeing that no one *puts thier real pictures up and all your lifting stats are as low as they are* I decided to leave a thread About a cruise and leave the lifting questions up to people on another site where they actually show that they are bodybuilders.




Most of the folks here are honest about what they are lifting and don't bloat their stats so they look cool online, and further more Mr. Fagvomit bodybuilding isn't about the numbers you can stack on a bar, it's about the numbers you can get on a measuring tape and on a scale while keeping the fat %'s down.....so go do what ever you do well you freakin' hiney weasel!!!!


----------



## evan_42 (Feb 22, 2007)

*True!!*

I couldnt agree more!! But what if you say you can squat 535 and bench 355 and then have a picture of yourself that makes everybody say aloud, (Damn he probably can do that kind of weight)? Thats what I mean! If some one has a good pic up, then I would be more likley to ask them a bodybuilding question.

 But it was also ment as an intentional "shot" because all I asked was are girls easy on cruises to a mostly MALE message board and was called pathetic! If a group of us guys were working out together and I asked the same question would y'all call me pathetic? I dont think so!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is a solution for you.... FUCK OFF!


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Great 1st impression.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 22, 2007)

IDK wtf u r talking about. I am new to weight lifting and these people helped me alot. BTW i dont c ur through the roof stats and pics of urself


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

evan_42 said:


> If some one has a good pic up, then I would be more likley to ask them a bodybuilding question.



Yeah, i forgot that muscle fibers stored knowledge...

Because you need to have godly numbers, and a professional bodybuilder physique to be able to read books, right?

Training isnt about absolute levels, its about your level relative to where you were last year, six months ago, ten years ago...

The best trainees are the ones that show the most improvement - physically and mentally in their understanding of the science behind it.

If you cant see that then by all means go on a cruise, lube up, and feel free to shove your attitude where the sun dont shine.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 23, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> This is me in the picture below, I am more into keeping in shape I inspire to be a fitness model...i'll leave the big muscles for the big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ooooh, I wanna see again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

evan_42 said:


> I couldnt agree more!! But what if you say you can squat 535 and bench 355 and then have a picture of yourself that makes everybody say aloud, (Damn he probably can do that kind of weight)? Thats what I mean! If some one has a good pic up, then I would be more likley to ask them a bodybuilding question.
> 
> But it was also ment as an intentional "shot" because all I asked was are girls easy on cruises to a mostly MALE message board and was called pathetic! If a group of us guys were working out together and I asked the same question would y'all call me pathetic? I dont think so!


LOL, what a joke. Maybe we have another Johhhny on the board?!?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 23, 2007)

Okay okay look Even_42.  You come in with expectations.  Does that make sense?  Not so much really.  So start with a new fresh head and just do what you came here to do without looking at other people in a judgmental way.  

I've been here for almost three years and post no pics and no journal.  Why?  Work says no way  ... it's in my contract.  So I keep no journal and I keep my stats private because I don't want people to think I'm fake.  If I need help with anything I do a site search, read all the stickies on the issue, or if that fails then I ask someone whom I know is advanced in what ever issue I have at that moment through a PM.  Diet, technique, even computer stuff (thanks again Jodi!!!) ... it's all here for you Even_42.

As a bonus I do get to lurk in on the top shelf advice people get around here.  My numbers have gone way up since I joined as a direct result of that.  My joint pains are all gone now that I train properly and eat like I should.  I even have most of my old speed back.  Add in that I get to bullshit with like minded fitness oriented people from around the country and you begin to see that this is a community forum not just a fitness forum ... so relax and enjoy YOUR OWN PURSUIT OF YOUR GOALS.  Start a journal, post your goals ... then get to work and get it done.

Just don't do it with a weak chin ...  ... some of us have poor social skills. An old John Wayne movie comes to mind -B*A*N*G*- "who's there?".


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2007)

evan_42 said:


> Well I guess the thread is pathetic. I originally joined in hopes of asking people real bodybuilding questions, but after seeing that no one puts thier real pictures up and all your lifting stats are as low as they are I decided to leave a thread About a cruise and leave the lifting questions up to people on another site where they actually show that they are bodybuilders.



Nothing shows intellect like a run-on sentence.


----------



## the nut (Feb 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Seems like an alright vacation, I just dont know which cruise line would be most likely to have people in my age bracket.



Carnival.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 23, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Most of the folks here are honest about what they are lifting and don't bloat their stats so they look cool online, and further more Mr. Fagvomit bodybuilding isn't about the numbers you can stack on a bar, it's about the numbers you can get on a measuring tape and on a scale while keeping the fat %'s down.....so go do what ever you do well you freakin' hiney weasel!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anybody here ever met any one named Evan that wasn't gay? Not a homophobe, just askin'.

Btw, min0 lee, you are hot! PM me, wink, wink.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2007)

:d


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

the nut said:


> Carnival.



 I purposely chose not to cruise carnivale because I really do not need to be exposed to that temptation!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 24, 2007)

So I guess it's safe to say Even is not going to be a regular member at IM.    

Kinda sux the way he was run off like that ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 24, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> I purposely chose not to cruise carnivale because I really do not need to be exposed to that temptation!



I just read a revue on a carnival cruise  ... the revue guy said the trip sucked balls.  Check this out ... fuggin hilarious actually.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I just read a revue on a carnival cruise  ... the revue guy said the trip sucked balls.  Check this out ... fuggin hilarious actually.



LOL, now I'm really glad we didn't pick Carnival!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 24, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> LOL, now I'm really glad we didn't pick Carnival!!!


Looks to me like it woulda sucked .. looks hard to find a cruise for people that don't have a fricking AARP card.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I just read a revue on a carnival cruise  ... the revue guy said the trip sucked balls.  Check this out ... fuggin hilarious actually.



I chuckled a few times.  Very nicely written for a woman.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> What if you enjoy playing shuffleboard? Can you get pussy _AND _play shuffleboard?



absofrickin-lutely


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.adultsonlytravel.com/newsletter/apr01_05bulletin.html

this would be scary.  Could you imagine working on a boat like this or having to clean it.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have the money just go on an escort vacation - google escort vacation and you'll see what I mean.  Then you're guaranteed to get laid every night.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 25, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> If you have the money just go on an escort vacation - google escort vacation and you'll see what I mean.  Then you're guaranteed to get laid every night.



For some reason, I'm willing to bet a lot of those "women" are trannies or middlesexes... .


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> For some reason, I'm willing to bet a lot of those "women" are trannies or middlesexes... .



However he will get action.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 25, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> For some reason, I'm willing to bet a lot of those "women" are trannies or middlesexes... .



I dont think this guy is too picky


----------



## evan_42 (Feb 25, 2007)

Y'all are touchy on this board!! Once again, I just wanna opinions from a bunch off guys about girls on cruises! I saw two new threads about a swingers club and some dude gettin down with two chicks and their friend and you guys didnt crusify them on the board. Touchy, Touchy!! Now looking back on the messages that are posted I can obviously see that I made some message board enemies. I didnt really want that, mostley because I'm new to bodybuilding and need help. The only lifting backround I have has been from football. As you guys can see I put up a pic so you guys could put a body to the person y'all are bashing. This is the only pic I could find of my body without showing my face, I can only imaging what photoshops would show up if I put my face on here. I was 19 in this photo and now I am 21. And the cruise is Royal Carribean!


----------

